# Calling All Spoonbills!



## K9Kirk (Jun 8, 2021)

I captured this spoonbill calling out to another nearby.


----------



## nokk (Jun 8, 2021)

both are excellent shots, but great pose in the first.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 8, 2021)

Nice shots! Ditto on #1.


----------



## Susan Will (Jun 8, 2021)

Great shots!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 8, 2021)

nokk said:


> both are excellent shots, but great pose in the first.





jeffashman said:


> Nice shots! Ditto on #1.





Susan Will said:


> Great shots!


Thanks, everyone, I appreciate it.


----------

